# Been a while



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 16, 2017)

I haven't really done much photography lately due to work and family, but I need to find the time to check back with ya'll, see everyone else's work and get back behind the lens. Here are a few that I have done over the past several months. Hope everyone is doing well!!

1: 

IMG_1481_1-1 by CJ Howard, on Flickr

2:

20170707-IMG_1507 by CJ Howard, on Flickr

3:

IMG_1523 by CJ Howard, on Flickr

4:

IMG_1519 by CJ Howard, on Flickr


----------



## GAJoe (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice! #1 is top notch! Looking forward to more images.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 16, 2017)

GAJoe said:


> Very nice! #1 is top notch! Looking forward to more images.



Thank you!!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 17, 2017)

very nice pictures


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 17, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> very nice pictures


Thanks!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 17, 2017)

Awesome.  Good to see you here again!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> ...haven't really done much photography lately ...



While you might not have done much photography lately, the quality of what you have done & shared is up there!  Nice shots!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you all for the nice comments!!


----------

